# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  مفهوم التحكيم وطبيعته...المحامي الدكتور أحمد الشيخ قاسم

## هيثم الفقى

الأساس القانوني لنظام التحكيم :
عُرف التحكيم من زمن طويل ، وله أصل وأساس في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، بقوله تعالى في سورة النساء :
« وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما ، فابعثوا حكماً من أهله ، وحكماً من أهلها ، إن يريدا إصلاحاً يوفق الله بينهما » . 
واستناداً إلى ذلك اعتبر التحكيم « قضاء » واشترط في المحكم نفس شرط القاضي ، وإن كان لايملك اختصاصاً مثله في مجالي القصاص والحدود .
وقد شاع التحكيم في عهد الإسلام ، واستند إلى اتفاق الأطراف واختيارهم ، فإذا صدر الحكم بينهم أصبح ملزماً لهم .

وقد سارت الدول على هذا المنوال ، واعتبرت التحكيم قضاء ، والإحالة عليه تكون اختياراً باتفاق الأطراف ، . وإذا كانت تلك الدول قد حصرت اعترافها في بداية عهد نشوء التحكيم « بقيد التحكيم أو ما يسمى شرط التحكيم » في العقد قبل نشوء النزاع، أو ورد في عقد أو اتفاق مستقل « صك التحكيم » بعد نشوء النزاع ، واشترطت أن يكون الاتفاق بنوعيه مكتوباً سواء كان مدنياً أو تجارياً تحت طائلة عدم الاعتداد بوجوده .
واستثناء من هذه القاعدة اعترف قانون المرافعات الألماني « بالاتفاق التحكيمي الشفوي » إذا ورد بشأن علاقة تجارية بين تاجرين .
استناداً إلى ذلك ساهمت الدول بإيجاد مؤسسة التحكيم دون أن تتنازل عن سيادتها لأنها أخضعت التحكيم لموافقة المشرع وللضوابط التشريعية التي تصدرها بهذا الخصوص .
في ضوء ذلك يمكن القول إن مؤسسة التحكيم تستند بتحقيقها إلى أساسين هما إرادة الخصوم وموافقة المشرع على الإرادة والاتفاق الذي يقوم بينهم والحكم الذي يصدر بالنزاع ، ويضمن تنفيذه .
وإذا كان التحكيم في الأصل اختيارياً ، فإن المشرع قد يوجب في بعض الأحيان أن يكون اللجوء للتحكيم إلزامياً وهو ما يعرف بالتحكيم الإلزامي أو الإجباري .
تعريف نظام التحكيم :
لم تضع قوانين المرافعات ، ولا قوانين التحكيم الصادرة ، تعريفاً موحداً لنظام التحكيم ، سوى اقتصار دورها على تقرير مشروعية وجود هذا النظام ، وتحديد شروط الاتفاق وقواعد الإجراءات ، وأشكال الأحكام ، وطرق الطعن فيها .
لهذا حاول الفقه والقضاء تلمس دور مؤسسة التحكيم والقول بأنها عبارة عن نظام قضائي خاص ، أوجده المشرع ليعمل بموازاة النظام القضائي الرسمي، ويكمله ، ويخضع لرقابته ويشرف على تنفيذ أحكامه ، ويعتمد على إرادة أطراف العقد أو الاتفاق ، بإحالة نزاع معين نشأ عن تنفيذ العقد الأصلي أو تفسيره أو يمكن أن ينشأ عنه في المستقبل على محكم واحد أو ثلاثة محكمين ليفصلوا بالنزاع بحكم نهائي وملزم .
واستناداً إلى ذلك فالتحكيم يعتبر « نظاماً قضائياً خاصاً » تقصى فيه خصومة معينة عن القضاء العادي ، ويعهد فيها إلى المحكمين للفصل فيها .
وإذا كان نظام التحكيم تطور وازداد انتشاراً ، فمرد ذلك إلى خصائصه التي يتمتع بها من سرية ، وسرعة ، واقتصاد بالنفقات ، بالإضافة إلى أنه قضاء العلاقات المتصلة ، ويشجع على استمرارها ، لذا فهو قضاء صلح وسلم ، وقضاء قانون وعرف وعدالة .
ويستمد التحكيم ضماناته من الأنظمة القانونية النافذة ، ومن إرادة المشرع ، ومن حجية الحكم الصادر، ومنع المحاكمة من إعادة طرح النزاع من جديد أمامها .
ولم يعد يقتصر على منازعات الأشخاص الطبيعيين ، وإنما امتد اختصاصه بإرادة المشرع ليشمل منازعات أشخاص القانون العام التي تنشأ مع غيره من أشخاص القانون الخاص . لذلك أصبح نظام التحكيم قضاء قائماً ، له نظامه ، وقواعده ، وإن كان لايتصف بالديمومة .
تطور التحكيم ونظرياته :
تتولى الدولة من خلال النظام القضائي الذي تنشئه ، وظيفة اجتماعية أساسية ، تتمثل بتحقيق العدالة بين أفراد المجتمع ، وصيانة حقوقهم شكلاً ومضموناً ، وذلك عن طريق فض النزاعات التي تنشأ بينهم ، فتقول الحق ، وتلزم الناس باحترامه ، وتقرر للمتضرر التعويض الذي يستحقه ، بفضل الأحكام التي تصدرها المحاكم ، والمتمتعة بالقوة التنفيذية التي تجعلها قابلة للتنفيذ باستعمال القوة عند الاقتضاء ، وذلك على أساس حسن تطبيق القانون ، وقواعد العرف ، ومبادئ العدالة والقانون الطبيعي (مادة /1/ مدني سوري) .
وإذا كان طريق اللجوء إلى القضاء العادي ، مأمون الجانب بين أشخاص القانون العام والخاص بسبب ما تحيطه الدولة من ضمانات تكفل تحقيق العدالة التي تؤدي إليها ، فإن ذلك لا يخلو من بعض السلبيات ، كالبطء في إجراءات الدعوى ، وإطالة أمد التقاضي بسبب الشروط الشكلية والنصوص الجامدة في القوانين واجبة التطبيق ، الأمر الذي يترك آثاراً سلبية بين الأشخاص ، ويؤدي إلى قطع العلاقة التي كانت قائمة بين الأطراف .
وإذا كان من المقبول تطبيق هذه الإجراءات على المعاملات المدنية ، فإن تطبيقها على العلاقات التجارية، المحلية أو الدولية ، يخلق تذمراً بين أطراف العلاقة الذين يتعاملون فيما بينهم على أساس الثقة المتبادلة ، ويودون السرعة في تسوية خلافاتهم ، وإزالة العوائق التي تعترض علاقاتهم ، وخلق المناخ الأفضل أمام المتعاقدين لتنفيذ التزاماتهم العقدية ، الداخلية والخارجية .
وتلافياً للصعوبات القضائية الناشئة ، أجاز المشرع للمتعاقدين وبصورة استثنائية ، أن يلجؤوا إلى نظام قضائي آخر ، مواز للنظام القضائي العادي ، لفض خلافاتهم بشكل سريع واقتصادي وسري ، هو نظام التحكيم الذي يختار الخصوم فيه شخصاً حيادياً نزيهاً يدعى « المحكم Arbitrator » يقوم بوظيفة قضائية مؤقتة ، للحصول منه على حكم نهائي له حجيته وإلزاميته وقوته بين الأطراف طبقاً لأحكام القانون ، ما لم يكن مفوضاً بالصلح أو أعفي بشكل صريح من اتباع أحكام القانون ، سوى مايتعلق منها بالقواعد الإلزامية واجبة التطبيق .
وإذا كانت فكرة التحكيم تعتمد على مبدأ سلطان الإرادة ، فإن التحكيم الرضائي أخذ يفقد بعضاً من فاعليته في ضوء مصلحة المجتمع وتطور نهج التخطيط الاقتصادي في عدد من البلدان ، وتبني فكرة التحكيم الإجباري لحل الخلافات التعاقدية أو غير التعاقدية ، المدنية أو التجارية ، الناشئة بين المؤسسات والهيئات العامة داخل الدولة الواحدة ، أو بين المؤسسات الاقتصادية في دول مجموعة سوق التعاون الاقتصادي (الكوميكون) .
وعلى الرغم من انتشار نظام التحكيم في العالم ، فإنه ما زال يعيش أزمة في التطبيق القضائي ، سواء في اختيار القانون واجب التطبيق على موضوع النزاع ، أو في مسألة تنازع القوانين على الصعيد الدولي لاختيار القانون الأكثر ملاءمة لتطبيقه على النزاع موضوع اتفاق التحكيم ، سواء ورد في العقد الأصلي أو في اتفاق مستقل ، أو في مسألة اعتبار بند التحكيم اتفاقاً مستقلاً ، ومعالجة ما ينشأ عن ذلك من آثار ، ومنح هيئة التحكيم سلطة الفصل باختصاصها في ضوء دفوع الأطراف التي تقدمها بشأن صحة البند ، والعقد الأصلي ، وإجازتها بالاستمرار في إجراءات التحكيم ، وعدم إيقافها ، دون أن تتدخل المحاكم المختصة للنظر في هذه الدفوع أثناء مرحلة التحكيم ، ومن ثم اعتبار الحكم الصادر عنه كالحكم القضائي في اكتساب حجيته ، ومعاملته معاملة الحكم الوطني أثناء النظر في طلب تنفيذه ، واعتبار نظام التحكيم نظاماً مساعداً للقضاء العادي ، إن لم يكن قضاء خاصاً ومستقلاً على صعيد التجارة الدولية لفض خلافاتها على أساس مبادئ القانون وقواعد العرف ومبادئ العدالة .
ولم يقتصر وجود نظام التحكيم على التقنينات القديمة والحديثة ، وإنما استمد جذوره من فكرة «العدالة» ، وشجعتها فكرة المعارض التجارية والأسواق في القرون الوسطى ، وارتكزت على عادات وأعراف التجار على صعيد التجارة الدولية ، وأيدته أحكام الشرائع السماوية .
وقديماً قال أرسطو : إن أطراف النزاع يفضلون التحكيم على القضاء ، لأن التحكيم يرى العدالة ، ولأن القاضي لا يتقيد بالتشريع .
وقد عززت الشرائع السماوية فكرة وجود التحكيم ، واستناداً إلى ذلك فإن اصل التحكيم في أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية يعود إلى ما جاء في سورة النساء : وإن خفتم شقاق بينِهما فابعثوا حكَماً من أهله وحكَماً من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحاً يوفق الله بينَهما ...  - (الآية 35) والتحكيم فيه عبارة عن قضاء ويشترط في المحكم نفس شروط القاضي ، لكنه لا يملك اختصاصاً مثله في مجالي القصاص والحدود ، لذا فإن التحكيم اتفاقي واختياري ، ولأطرافه حق الرجوع عنه قبل صدور الحكم ، فإذا صدر فهو ملزم لهم ، ولهم عزل المحكم قبل صدور حكمه .
واستناداً إلى ذلك فإن الدور الذي يلعبه نظام التحكيم على صعيد كل من العلاقات الداخلية والتجارية الدولية ساهم في خلق وتكوين نظام قانوني خاص يلقى التأييد على الصعيدين الداخلي والدولي . ولذا أصبح هذا النظام يعيش جنباً إلى جنب مع النظام القضائي العادي في واحة العدالة ، تسقيها ينابيع الحضارات المتعاقبة بالفقه والقانون ، وتمنح الثمار القانونية لكل من يلجأ إليها طلباً للعدالة في ضوء مبادئ العرف والقانون .
وبفضل المزايا التي يتمتع بها نظام التحكيم ، فقد أصبح نظاماً قضائياً عالمياً إلى جانب النظم القضائية الوطنية ، ويتغلب على عدم الثقة بين النظم الاجتماعية المختلفة في العالم . إضافة إلى أنه أصبح يضطلع بوظائف اقتصادية ، سواء في مراقبته تنفيذ الخطة الاقتصادية العامة في دول الاقتصاد الموجه ، أو في تعديله لشروط العقد الاقتصادي ، أو في إلزام الهيئات الاقتصادية بإبرامة وتنفيذه تحقيقاً للخطة الاقتصادية العامة .
وترسيخاً لهذا الدور ، بدأ التحكيم بمحاولة تكوين «قانون تجاري خاص دولي Lex mercatoria» بدلاً من القانون الدولي الخاص ، الذي يلاقي تطبيقه بعض الصعوبات ، مثل تحديد قواعد تنازع القوانين ، واختيار القانون واجب التطبيق ، واعتبار الحكم الصادر بمثابة الحكم الوطني ... إلخ . وقد نجحت هذه المحاولة عن طريق الاهتمام الدولي بنظام التحكيم التجاري من قبل الدول أو الأمم المتحدة . وقد ظهر نتيجة لهذا الاهتمام عدد من الاتفاقيات والقواعد الدولية التي تنظم شؤون التحكيم ، منها اتفاقية نيويورك لعام 1958 ، واتفاقية السوق الأوربية لعام 1961 واتفاقية واشنطن لعام 1965واتفاقية الكوميكون بين الدول الاشتراكية لعام 1972 ، وقواعد التحكيم الخاص الدولي لعام 1976 ، واتفاقية الرياض القضائية بين الدول العربية لعام 1983 ، واتفاقية القانون النموذجي للتحكيم لعام 1985 ، واتفاقية عمان للتحكيم التجاري بين الدول العربية لعام 1987 . 
وبفضل جهود مؤسسات التحكيم الدولية ، والإقليمية ، والعاملين في شؤون التحكيم ، تم إصدار عدد من القواعد الإجرائية التحكيمية ، وجرى تعديل القوانين المحلية مثل قوانين المرافعات الفرنسي في عام 1981 ، والمرافعات الإيطالي في عام 1983 ، وأصبحت التعديلات القانونية الجديدة تعترف بصحة بنود التحكيم وعقود التحكيم الأخيرة . كما حددت القواعد العامة الموحدة لاختيار القوانين واجبة التطبيق على موضوع النزاع ، وعلى إجراءات التحكيم ، طبقاً لإرادة الخصوم الصريحة أو الضمنية ، فإن لم يتفقوا على اخيتاره ، فإنه يتم وفقاً لتفويض المحكيمن صراحة أو وفقاً للنظام القانوني التحكيمي الذي يطبقونه ، باخيتار القاعدة الملائمة في التنازع القانوني التي تساعد على اختيار القانون الموضوعي ، وباختيار قانون المرافعات وفقاً لإرادة الخصوم ، فإذا لم يتفقوا عليه ، فإن المحتكمين يطبقون قانون المرافعات في بلد مكان التحكيم .
فضلاً عن ذلك ، تركز الاهتمام الدولي على موضوع تنفيذ أحكام المحكمين الأجنبية في بلدان أخرى ، وأعطيت الأولويات بالتطبيق للاتفاقيات الدولية ، الجماعية أو الثنائية ، فإن لم توجد هذه الاتفاقية ، فإن التنفيذ يكون وفقاً لقواعد القانون الوطني . كما تركز الاهتمام على تبسيط وتسهيل إجراءات تنفيذ هذه الأحكام على الصعيد الدولي ، وعلى ضرورة التمييز بين حكم المحكمين الذين يخضع لاتفاقية دولية والحكم الذي لا يخضع لاتفاقية ما ، ومعاملة الحكم الأول معاملة حكم المحكمين الوطني في إجراءات تنفيذه .
الطبيعة الحقوقية لعملية التحكيم
تمهيد :
تبدأ عملية التحكيم اعتباراً من تاريخ الاتفاق على التحكيم ، وتنتهي بصدور الحكم وطلب تنفيذه . لذلك نتناول البحث في النظريات الفقهية التي رافقت تطور عملية التحكيم التجاري الدولي ، وأهمها النظرية التعاقدية ، التي ترى في العملية أنها «عقد» من بدايتها إلى نهايتها ، ثم النظرية القضائية التي ترى فيها أنها «عمل قضائي» صرف ، وأما الرأي الحديث فإنه يرى أنها عملية ذات طبيعة مزدوجة ، تبدأ بالتعاقد وتنتهي بالحكم . 
في ضوء ذلك يمكن القول أن اللجوء إلى التحكيم ، يعتبر في طبيعته اختياراً محضاً ، غير أن التطور الاقتصادي في البلدان النامية وظهور القطاع العام فيها ، والاتجاه إلى حل منازعاته بواسطة التحكيم حصراً ، أسبغ على العملية طابعاً إلزامياً ، من دون أن يكون لإرادة الخصوم خيار في ذلك ، مما يظهر العملية بأنها ذات طابع قضائي صرف . ولأهمية الموضوع سوف نتولى دراسة هذه النظريات في البحوث التالية :
النظرية التعاقدية لعملية التحكيم
أولاً : أفكار النظرية :
لقد ساد الاعتقاد لدى الفقه والقضاء الدوليين بداية انتشار نظام التحكيم ، أن مركز الثقل في النظام يكمن في اتفاق الأطراف على اختيار التحكيم كأسلوب لحل نزاعاتهم القائمة أو المستقبلية التي تنجم عن العقد الأصلي . ويركز هذه الاتجاه على مبدأ سلطان الإرادة . فلا يقوم اتفاق ، ولا يجري تحكيم بين الأطراف ، دون أن تظهر هذه الإرادة بشكل صريح .
ويرى مؤيدو هذه النظرية أن مصدر قرارات التحكيم يكمن في اتفاق أطراف النزاع على هذا الحل ، ولا تجد هذه القرارات قوتها التنفيذية إلا في هذا الاتفاق الخاص . وأن طبيعة التحكيم التعاقدية تنسحب على تلك القرارات ، وتشكل مع اتفاق التحكيم «كلاً» لا يتجزأ . ويرون أيضاً أن عدم قابلية القرارات الصادرة للطعن يقوم على أساس توافقها مع إرادة الخصوم باللجوء إلى التحكيم ، وعلى أساس ما هو منصوص عليه في اتفاق التحكيم .
وكانت أول مسألة أثارت هذا النقاش في عام 1812 ، عندما قدم النائب العام لدى محكمة النقض الفرنسية الأستاذ «مارلين» تقريره بدعوى طلب تنفيذ حكم المحكيمن الأجنبي الصادر في إنكلترا التي احتاج الأمر فيها إلى وجوب تحديد «صفة حكم المحكمين» ، من أجل تعيين كيفية إجراء التنفيذ الواجب اتباعه في فرنسا . وفي هذا الخصوص تمسك النائب العام «بالصفة الاتفاقية لنظام التحكيم ، ودافع عن وجهة نظره دفاعاً قوياً ، وقد تساءل في هذا المجال عما إذا كان الحكم المذكور يعتبر شيئاً غير العقد ؟ أوليس هو نتيجة الاتفاق ؟ إن الحكم التحكيمي يشكل في الاتفاق جسماً واحداً ، وبدون الاتفاق يصبح ورقة تافهة بدون معنى ، وأن الاتفاق يعطيه وجوده ، وفيه يستخلص كيانه وجوهره ، ولا يوجد إلا مع الاتفاق فله إذن مثل الاتفاق «طبيعة العقد» ، واستناداً إلى ذلك فقد اقتنعت محكمة النقض بهذه الطبيعة وأيدتها بالحكم الصادر عنها .
ثانياً : نقد النظرية :
على الرغم من أن محكمة النقض الفرنسية أيدت في قراراها الصادر بتاريخ 9/7/1928 ضرورة وجود دور للقضاء في منح حكم المحكمين القوة التنفيذية ، فإنها بقيت تتمسك بطبيعته الاتفاقية ، وحسمت الموضوع بموجب قراراها الصادر في عام 1937 ، واعتبرت التحكيم عملية تعاقدية يختار فيها الأطراف قضاتهم بأنفسهم وبرضائهم ، ويلتزمون مقدماً بتنفيذ الأحكام الصادرة بهذا الشأن .
ورغم تأثر الفقه والقضاء في سورية ومصر «بنظرية الطبيعة القضائية» وتبنيهما فكرة اعتبار إجراء «منح حكم المحكمين صيغة التنفيذ وسيلة قضائية للتأكد من إنفاذ اتفاق الأطراف» ، فإنهما يعتبران تولية التحكيم لأفراد عاديين أو لهيئات خاصة ، تصبغه بالصفة التعاقدية أيضاً ، ذلك أن اتفاق التحكيم لا يتعدى أن يكون عقداً عادياً ، تصبح شروطه شريعة للمتعاقدين ، ولا يمكنهما التحلل منها إلا بإرادتهما المشتركة ، وهو جوهر الطبيعة التعاقدية .
وحيث إن هذه النظرية تعتمد في الدرجة الأولى على إرادة الخصوم واتفاقهم على التحكيم وتحديد قوانينه واجبة التطبيق على موضوع النزاع وإجراءات التحكيم ، إلا أنها لم تلاحظ أثر حكم المحكمين في إنهاء النزاع بين المتخاصمين ، مثله مثل الحكم القضائي والنهائي ، ولم تلاحظ التطور التجاري الدولي وظهور عقود التجارة الدولية النموذجية ، وتطور الأنظمة الاقتصادية في عدد من البلدان النامية وتبنيها نظام الاقتصاد الموجه وانتشار القطاع العام فيها ، واعتبارها نظام التحكيم قضاءً خاصاً لحل كافة النزاعات التي تنشأ فيما بينها مع الغير ، بصورة إلزامية . لذا اعتبر البعض أن الواقع الجديد يجعل مبدأ سلطان الإرادة والحرية المتولدة عنه في إبرام عقود التحكيم ، وهماً خادعاً . بعد أن بدأ هذا الواقع يفرض التحكيم جبراً على أطراف العلاقة التجارية الدولية ، سواء في العقود الدولية ذات الشكل النموذجي أو في عقود القطاع العام التي تبرم بين مؤسساته وهيئاته ، أو بين أحدها والغير .
النظرية القضائية لعملية التحكيم
أولاً أفكار النظرية :
يدور محور هذه النظرية على أساس إثبات «الصفة القضائية» لحكم المحكمين الذي ينتج عن عملية التحكيم ، ونفي «الطبيعة التعاقدية» عنه . ويستند مؤيدوها إلى اعتبار المحكم بمثابة «القاضي» الذي يملك سلطة البت بصحة اتفاقات التحكيم ، وتقرير اختصاصه ، وحسم النزاع الذي يحال إليه بصورة نهائية .
ويستدلون على ذلك من خضوع الحكم إلى قاعدة التدرج القضائي وجواز استئنافه طبقاً للنصوص القانونية السائدة عملاً بأحكام المادة (531) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية السورية ، باعتبار أن الاستئناف لا يرد على العقود وإنما على الأحكام .
ويرى أنصار هذه النظرية أيضاً ، أن التعرف على طبيعة التحكيم يجب أن يكون بتغليب المعايير الموضوعية والمادية ، أي بتغليب المهمة التي توكل إلى المحكم ، وبالتفتيش عن الغرض من هذا النظام ، وليس الوقوف عند معايير شكلية ، باعتبار أن الأساس القانوني لفكرة وجود التحكيم يقوم على قاعدة تخلي الدولة عن الادعاء باحتكار وظيفة إقامة العدالة بين الأطراف عن طريق القضاء فقط ، لأن إقامة العدل بين الأفراد ، لا يقتصر على اختصاص الدولة وحدها ، وإنما يجوز – بناءً على موافقة المشرع – لأفراد المجتمع أن يلجؤوا إلى مؤسسات التحكيم الخاصة ، ويحيلوا إلى محكم أو ثلاثة محكمين ، جميع النزاعات التي اتفقوا على إحالتها أو بعضاً منها ، بموجب اتفاق مكتوب ، ليحصلوا منهم على قرار نهائي بفضل النزاع بصورة سريعة .
ويستند أنصار النظرية القضائية لتأييد وجهة نظرهم هذه ، بأن التحكيم باعتباره «قضاءً» صرفاً كان الشكل البدائي لإقامة العدالة ، وسبق في الظهور تنظيم الدولة للسلطة القضائية ، الأمر الذي يجعل إنكار الطبيعة القضائية من التحكيم وقراراته هو في الواقع إنكار لجوهره الحقيقي .
وتأسيساً على ذلك اعتبر مؤيدو هذه النظرية عملية التحكيم بكاملها عملية قضائية ، لأن العبرة في نظرهم هي للحكم الذي يصدر من المحكمين بفضل النزاع ، وإن كانت العملية تبدأ بعمل إرادي يتمثل في «اتفاق التحكيم» لأن هذا العمل في اختيار نظام التحكيم ، كوسيلة لفض نزاعات الأطراف ، يصبح شأنه شأن العمل الإرادي في الالتجاء إلى قضاء الدولة .
غير أن أنصارها اختلفوا حول مسألة «أساس سلطة المحكم» التي تضفي الصفة القضائية على عملية التحكيم ، وهل يستمد هذه السلطة من اتفاق الأطراف أو من نصوص القانون ؟ فالبعض رأى أن أساسها يستند إلى «تفويض المحكم من الدولة» ليقوم بصفة مؤقتة بمباشرة وظيفة عامة هي إقامة العدل بين الأفراد ، وأن هذا التفويض منصوص عليه في صلب النظام القانوني الذي يجيز التحكيم بناءً على الاتفاق فيما بينهم .
أما البعض الآخر فرأى أن نظام التحكيم يعتبر «قضاءً موازياً» لقضاء الدولة ، وأن قضاء الدولة وقضاء التحكيم متماثلان ومتوازيان ، لأن وظيفة المحكم تماثل وظيفة القاضي .
وتأييداً للاتجاه الأخير تبنى المؤتمر السادس للتحكيم التجاري الدولي المنعقد في مدينة مكسيكو عام 1978 فكرة اعتبار «التحكيم والقضاء يشكلان عمليات قانونية متممة لبعضها البعض ، وهما ليسا متناقضين أو متزاحمين ، وإنما هما شركاء في نظام القضاء التجاري الدولي» . 
ولم يعالج القانون السوري هذه المسألة بصورة صريحة واضحة ، لكن يمكن الاستنتاج من أحكامه ، ومن مواقف القضاء في سورية ، أنه يميل إلى اعتبار عملية التحكيم بأنها ذات طبيعة قضائية . والدليل على ذلك أنه يخضع حكم المحكمين للطعن فيه بطريق الاستئناف ، كما لو كان النزاع قد صدر فيه حكم ابتدائي من المحكمة المختصة ، ما لم يكن المحكمون مفوضين بالصلح أو تنازل الأطراف عن حق الطعن (م 532) .
وقد انعكس سكوت القانون على الفقه السوري حول هذه المسألة ، مما دفع البعض إلى الميل للقول بأن نظام التحكيم يعتبر نظاماً له طبيعة قضائية ، لأنه يفصل النزاع بحكم له حجية على الأطراف والقضاء معاً .
ثانياً : نقد النظرية القضائية :
إن الرأي الذي يتمسك بمعيار الطبيعة القضائية للتحكيم وإن كان يصح تطبيقه على التحكيم الإلزامي الذي تخضع له نزاعات المؤسسة العامة الاقتصادية ومشاريع القطاع العام التي تنشأ مع أمثالها كما هو الشأن في دول المجموعة الاشتراكية أو التي تنشأ مع الغير من أشخاص القانون الخاص كما هو الشأن في مصر ، إلا أنه لا يصح تطبيقه على قضايا التحكيم الخاص التي تبدأ بعمل إرادي في تنظيم اتفاق التحكيم وتنتهي بعمل قضائي قوامه صدور حكم المحكمين وإجراء تنفيذه من قبل القضاء ، الأمر الذي يجعل هذه العملية تجمع بين العمل الإرادي والعمل القضائي ، وتصبح ذات طبيعة مختلطة .
النظرية المختلطة لعملية التحكيم
أولاً : أفكار النظرية :
ظهرت هذه النظرية في بداية النصف الثاني من هذا القرن بعد أن ظهرت مثالب النظريتين السابقتين التعاقدية والقضائية .
ويرى أنصار هذه النظرية بأن عملية التحكيم لا تقتصر على إرادة الأطراف ولا على النتيجة التي تنتهي بها بحسم النزاع وصدور حكم نهائي فيه ، وإنما هي تحتل موقعاً وسطاً بين النظريتين ، وبالأحرى أنها تجمع بين أفكارهم ، بين إرادة الخصوم والنتيجة القضائية التي ينتهي إليها المحكمون بالفصل في النزاع بحكم نهائي ، وبهذه الميزة تمثل هذه النظرية «نظاماً مختلطاً» تبدأ باتفاق الأطراف على التحكيم ، وتنتقل إلى إجراءات التحكيم ، ثم تنتهي بقضاء هو حكم المحكمين .
ويبرر مؤيدو النظرية ذلك بمصلحة التجارة الدولية التي تتطلب إطلاق حرية الاتفاق على التحكيم في بدايته ، ثم تحويله في مرحلته الأخيرة إلى قضاء ليكتسب القرار الذي يصدر فيه حجية بذاته ، فلا يحتاج إلى دعوى يعقبها حكم يضفي عليه هذه الحجية لأن هذه الحجية يكتسبها من تاريخ صدوره ، وإن كان تنفيذه القانوني يحتاج إلى إجراء قضائي يقضي بمنحه صيغة التنفيذ .
ويبدو أن محكمة النقض الفرنسية بدأت تتأثر بهذا الاتجاه الحديث في تكييف التحكيم ، وإن كانت في قراراها الصادر بتاريخ 27/7/1937 قد أكدت على الصفة الاتفاقية للتحكيم ، واعتبرت حكم المحكمين الأجنبي كالحكم الوطني لا يحتاج تنفيذه إلى إقامة الدعوى أمام المحكمة بكامل هيئتها ، وإنما إلى مجرد طلب يقدم إلى رئيس المحكمة ليأمر بوضع صيغة التنفيذ عليه وهو ما أكدت عليه المادة (2477/2) من قانون المرافعات الفرنسي الحديث .
ورغم هذا التطور في تكييف التحكيم فإن المحاكم الفرنسية الأدنى بقيت متمسكة بوجهة نظرها التي تؤكد على الطبيعة القضائية الصرفة للتحكيم ، مما دفع محكمة النقض الفرنسية في عام 1949 إلى العدول من اجتهادها السابق ، واعتبار التحكيم نظاماً مختلطاً يبدأ بإرادة الأطراف وينتهي بسلطة المحكم بإصدار حكم استناداً إلى نصوص القانون ، وإخضاع الحكم إلى الاستئناف ، على أساس أن الاستئناف يرد على الأحكام ولا يرد على العقود .
وبناءً على ذلك أعطت جميع قوانين المرافعات أو التحكيم أهمية كبيرة إلى إرادة الخصوم باللجوء إلى التحكيم ، وإلى الآثار القانونية التي يرتبها حكم المحكمين على موضوع النزاع وأطراف التحكيم والمحاكم المختصة بأصل النزاع الذي يمتنع عليهم إعادة بحث وقائع حكم المحكمين بسبب الحجية التي يكتسبها من تاريخ صدوره . لأنه بالأصل ذو طابع قضائي معترف به ، وهذا يجعله قابلاً للتنفيذ في كل بلد بمجرد حصول الأطراف على صيغة شكلية تقضي بتنفيذه بناءً على طلب يقدمه المحكوم له إلى المرجع المختص .
ثانياً : نقد النظرية المختلطة :
غير أن هذه النظرية وإن كانت تمثل مرحلة متطورة في تكييف عملية التحكيم وفي الجمع بين مزايا النظريتين التعاقدية والقضائية ، إلا أنها لم تسلم من النقد باعتبار أنها تبنت موقفاً وسطاً بين النظريتين السابقتين ، ولأنها قللت من شأن الطبيعة القضائية لنظام التحكيم التي توازي طبيعة النظام القضائي العادي . 
فضلاً عن ذلك ، فإنها جعلت الحكم انعكاساً لاتفاق التحكيم ، الأمر الذي لا يعطي الوظيفة القضائية التي يتولاها المحكمون الأهمية الخاصة التي تعطى لوظيفة القاضي ، رغم استناد وظيفة المحكم بتولي وظيفة قضائية مؤقتة إلى إجازة المشرع وموافقة أطراف النزاع ، بفصل النزاع الذي يحال إليه بحكم نهائي وملزم تكون له حجية على أطراف التحكيم والمحاكم المختصة بأصل النزاع ، ما لم يكن اتفاق التحكيم باطلاً لا يمكن تنفيذه أو ما لم يكن قد طعن فيه أمام المرجع القضائي المختص في البلد الذي فيه أو بموجب قانونه صدر الحكم ، وصدر عن المرجع المذكور قرار بإلغاء حكم المحكمين أو بوقف تنفيذه عملاً بالمادة الخامسة من اتفاقية نيويورك .
الخلاصة
لقد أدى تطور عملية التحكيم التجاري واتساع نطاق تطبيقها في مختلف أوجه النشاط الاقتصادي في العالم إلى انعكاس ذلك على التكييف القانوني لعملية التحكيم ، وأدى هذا الانعكاس إلى نشوء جدل واسع حول طبيعة عملية التحكيم ، وأثر ذلك على الحكم الصادر .
ويعود سبب هذا الجدل إلى طبيعة النصوص القانونية التي تحكم عملية التحكيم في المراحل المتعاقبة ، وموقف الفقه والقضاء الدوليين من هذه النصوص .
فعلى سبيل المثال كان الفقه والقضاء الدوليان يغلبان في المرحلة الأولى الطبيعة التعاقدية على نظام التحكيم ، استناداً إلى أن عملية التحكيم تبدأ وتنتهي بإرادة الأطراف ، وبتفويض المحكمين بالفصل في النزاع وإصدار حكم بذلك ، واعتباره انعكاساً لاتفاق التحكيم ، ومن ثم لا بد وأن يتخذ الصفة التعاقدية .
غير أن هذه النظرية أغفلت سلطة المحكم القضائية بفصل النزاع ، وقيدته مثل القاضي بأحكام القانون المنصوص عليها في باب التحكيم عملاً بالمادة (527) من قانون الأصول السوري ، مما يضفي على هذه الإجراءات وما ينتج عنها من أحكام الطابع القضائي الذي يرتب الآثار القانونية على الأطراف والمحاكم معاً .
وبناءً على ذلك اتجه الفقه والقضاء الدوليان في مرحلة لاحقة إلى القول بأن العبرة في عملية التحكيم تكون للنتيجة والحكم الصادر عنها ، وليس إلى إرادة الخصوم بالاتفاق على التحكيم ، باعتبار أن الحكم الذي يفصل في النزاع يكتسب حجية من تاريخ صدوره ، وهذا لا يكون إلا للأحكام القضائية .
يؤكد على ذلك أن التحكيم بوصفه «قضاءً» كان الشكل البدائي لإقامة العدالة ، والذي سبق في الظهور تنظيم الدولة للسلطة القضائية ، الأمر الذي يجعل إنكار الطبيعة القضائية عن التحكيم وقراراته هو في الواقع إنكار لجوهره الحقيقي ، وإن صدور الحكم بشكله الصحيح ، يمنحه حجية تجاه الأطراف والمحاكم ، ويمنع هؤلاء من عرض النزاع مرة أخرى على جهات قضائية أو تحكيمية ، لأن الاتفاق على التحكيم لا يتعدى اختيار نظام التحكيم كوسيلة لفض النزاعات ، ويصبح شأنه شأن العمل الإرادي في الالتجاء إلى قضاء الدولة .
وتطبيقاً لهذه النظرية اعتبر القضاء السوري حكم المحكمين مثل الحكم القضائي ، نافذاً بين أطرافه وملزماً لهم ، لأنه يكتسب حجيته فور التوقيع عليه وإصداره ، ولو كان ذلك قبل منحه صيغة التنفيذ ، وبصرف النظر عن منحه تلك الصيغة أو رفض منحها له .
وإذا كانت النظرية القضائية قد أعطت الأولوية في شأن تكييف عملية التحكيم إلى النتيجة القضائية التي يتوصل إليها المحكمون بفصل النزاع ، فإن نظام التحكيم ليس عملاً تعاقدياً وحيداً ولا عملاً قضائياً صرفاً ، وإنما هو في حقيقته نظام مختلط يجمع بين النظريتين السابقتين يبدأ بعمل إرادي يتجسد باتفاق التحكيم وينتهي بعمل قضائي يتحقق بفصل النزاع وصدور حكم نهائي .
وبناءً على ذلك يمكن القول أنه إذا كان لا يزال يوجد في نصوص القوانين المحلية واتفاقيات التحكيم الدولية دور للنظريتين السابقتين ، سواء في مجال تحقق إرادة الأطراف والاتفاق على التحكيم وتشكيل هيئة المحكمين أو في مجال إجراءات التحكيم وصدور الحكم بفصل النزاع أو في مجال تنفيذه ، فإننا نؤكد بأن الدور الأساسي يبقى للنظرية المختلطة ، لأنها تجمع بين خصائص النظريتين التعاقدية والقضائية ، وتوازي بين آثار الإرادة والحكم الصادر عن المحكمين ، وتجعل كليهما على قدم المساواة يصبان في قناة عملية التحكيم ويكملان بعضهما البعض في بدايتها ولغاية نهايتها .
فإذا وجد اتفاق صحيح على التحكيم ، وكانت الإجراءات سليمة ، يصبح الحكم الصادر ملزماًوقابلاً للتنفيذ من المحاكم القضائية . أما إذا لم يوجد اتفاق على التحكيم ، أو إذا كانت إجراءات التحكيم غير سليمة ، فإن ذلك يكون سبباً لرفض تنفيذ الحكم الصادر .
وتأكيداً على أهمية قضاء التحكيم اتجهت بعض قوانين المرافعات الحديثة ، مثل قانون المرافعات الفرنسي الحديث (م 1466) والمرافعات البلجيكي (م 1757) وقانون الأمم المتحدة النموذجي الصادر عام 1985 إلى حسم هذه المسألة، وهجر الطبيعة الاتفاقية ، وترجيح تطبيق الطبيعة القضائية للحكم الصادر ، من خلال ترتيب آثاره الملزمة وحجيته فور صدوره ، ومعاملة حكم المحكمين الأجنبي معاملة الحكم الوطني في معرض تنفيذه ، بتقديمه إلى رئيس المحكمة المختصة لمنحه صيغة التنفيذ الذي يملك أثناء النظر في طلب تنفيذه ، سلطة مراقبة صحة اتفاق التحكيم وحكم المحكمين معاً عملاً بأحكام المواد (308 و 527) من قانون الأصول السوري و(5) من اتفاقية نيويورك ، ولا تتعدى هذه الرقابة أن تكون شكلية وخارجية وفقاً لأحكام القانون .
ومما يؤكد على ذلك أن إجراء منح حكم المحكمين صيغة التنفيذ لا يغير من طبيعة الحكم القضائي ، لأن هذا الإجراء يمثل في جوهره مظهراً من مظاهر التعاون بين قضاء الدولة وقضاء التحكيم ، مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار أن صحة اتفاق التحكيم وقابلية الحكم للتنفيذ ، يعتبر جوهر النظرية المختلطة ، مما لا يترك مجالاً للشك ، بالقول أن حكم المحكمين يعتبر حكماً بقوة القانون .
المحامي الدكتور أحمد الشيخ قاسم 


* 
قائمة المراجع القانونية
أولاً - الكتب القانونية العربية
1- د. أحمد أبو زيد رضوان : الأسس العامة في التحكيم التجاري الدولي : طبعة 1981 : دار الفكر العربي .
2- د. أحمد أبو الوفا : التحكيم بالقضاء والصلح : طبعة 1964 : منشأة المعارف بالاسكندرية .
3- د. أحمد حسني : قضاء النقض البحري : طبعة ثانية : منشأة المعارف بالاسكندرية .
4- د. رزق الله الأنطاكي : شرح قانون أصول المحاكمات السوري المدنية والتجارية : طبعة ثانية 1959 : مطبعة جامعة دمشق .
5- الأستاذ عبد الهادي عباس : التحكيم الداخلي في القانون السوري والمقارن : دمشق 1995 : دار الأنصار للنشر .
6- د. محسن شفيق : أمالي في التحكيم التجاري الدولي : القاهرة 1973-1974 .
7- مرغني علي شمس : التحكيم في منازعات المشروع العام : (رسالة دكتوراه) : القاهرة : عام 1974 .
ثانياً – الكتب الأجنبية :
1- آرنولد جينو : التحكيم التجاري الدولي : مجموعة سيكوندوم المجلد السادس .
2- مارتن دومكه : التحكيم التجاري الدولي : طبعة 1965 : نيوجرسي .
ثالثاً – المقالات :
1- د. جاك الحكيم : تنفيذ حكم المحكمين «المحامون» السورية 1982 .
2- د. عبد الإله الخاني : صكوك التحكيم وطبيعتها وقوتها : «المحامون» السورية 1965 : عدد 11 : ص18 .
رابعاً – الدوريات والمجموعات :
1- مجموعة مجلة «المحامون» السورية .
2- مجموعة ضاحي – اجتهادات محكمة النقض ، ومجلس الدولة .
3- مجموعة اجتهادات مجلس الدولة السوري .


المحامي الدكتور أحمد الشيخ قاسم
من فرع دمشق

من المواضيع المنشورة في مجلة المحامون

----------

